# Where can find a stencil maker in Malaysia?



## eddyho (May 25, 2012)

Hi I'm looking for stencil making services in malaysia,city at kuala lumpur & petaling jaya.Silk screen printing supplies & equipment.all your reply will appprecited.Thx

eddy


----------



## Kronweld (May 24, 2012)

Hi eddyho 

We are the manufacturer for aluminum silkscreen frames. I would be happy to guide you in the right direction with my connections. Just drop me an email at [email protected] regarding your queries and i will get back to you.

Regards,
pippa


----------

